# maggots from the fishing shop!



## desana (May 16, 2008)

Hi, i have read a lot of posts about maggots from the fishing shop and hatching the flies. just wondered i bought some from the fishing shop a couple o months ago cos it was a weekend an i ran out of food. but the guy put this white powder in with the maggots when i asked him what it was he said it was maize it helps them stop sticking together. Being new to this i didnt know what effect the maize would have on the mantids so i threw them out for the birds. Just wondered would the maize being on the maggots have hurt the mantids. And if i buy some more in the future would it be better to get them without the maize on....(just wanted to say i dont usually feed maggots to my mantids but it was a weekend everywhere was closed and i was desperate for food for them.). :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## macro junkie (May 16, 2008)

desana said:


> Hi, i have read a lot of posts about maggots from the fishing shop and hatching the flies. just wondered i bought some from the fishing shop a couple o months ago cos it was a weekend an i ran out of food. but the guy put this white powder in with the maggots when i asked him what it was he said it was maize it helps them stop sticking together. Being new to this i didnt know what effect the maize would have on the mantids so i threw them out for the birds. Just wondered would the maize being on the maggots have hurt the mantids. And if i buy some more in the future would it be better to get them without the maize on....(just wanted to say i dont usually feed maggots to my mantids but it was a weekend everywhere was closed and i was desperate for food for them.). :blink: :blink: :blink:


maize also know as masa..the stuff frute flys feed on..then mantids eat the frute flys..its totaly ok..every one that buys magots from fishing shops has masa mixed in with them..feeding the odd maggot here and there to your mantids will be fine...


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2008)

Maise is just ground up corn, or if really ground up cornmeal!


----------



## Rob Byatt (May 17, 2008)

Most tackle shops use sawdust; it stops the maggots from getting too wet and so stops them escaping from the tubs. The mantids will won't eat whatever is stuck to the maggots so don't worry about it.


----------



## OGIGA (May 18, 2008)

Woohoo for Masa!


----------



## Gurd (May 23, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Most tackle shops use sawdust; it stops the maggots from getting too wet and so stops them escaping from the tubs.


Some even offer a choice  

Wet maggies are a nightmare either when yor fishing or in the fridge


----------



## macro junkie (May 23, 2008)

u ever got a caster wet..i smell it and feal like being sick..strong small of ammonia..i really hate flys..


----------

